# Winter time minnow trapping strategies



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

So this winter I bought a minnow trap after realizing it would pay for itself with only a few trips. Also my luck with artificials has been pretty shoddy thus far.

I have googled the topic and know people can do it successfully even below the ice. I have not been able to come up with a single chub, shiner, bluegill, bullhead or minnow in the last four outings (probably 10 different spots on the Ohio, lmr and gmr). I've tried spots leaving the cage for at least an hour as well as left it in place overnight and whole days without any luck.

I've tried feeder creeks, deep water, rocky bottoms, muddy bottoms, next to vegetation, swift water, slow water, below warm water discharges and lakes. Not one baitfish. I use a standard trap baited with bread (still there when I retrieve the trap so I know it's not because it's falling out)I've tried pretzels, Cheerios, dry dog food, granola bars, hot dogs, corn, oatmeal - nothing's working and I'm getting kinda frustrated with these miniature fish.

Has anyone else been able to consistently produce baitfish? Am I missing something obvious here? I'd love to hear advice or some help on the topic. Thanks!


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh and I'm pretty conscientious about aligning the trap parallel to the current since I've read it's supposed to be an important factor.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

The latest Fur-Fish&Game has a story in it about both netting and trapping them. Pretty good read. 
Went out yesterday just following some mink tracks along a tiny ditch with running water in it. That mink was in and out of every little open spot of that ditch. Me and the grandsons trap some nice size chubs out of it every year. Guess that mink had the same idea.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Skippy said:


> The latest Fur-Fish&Game has a story in it about both netting and trapping them. Pretty good read.
> Went out yesterday just following some mink tracks along a tiny ditch with running water in it. That mink was in and out of every little open spot of that ditch. Me and the grandsons trap some nice size chubs out of it every year. Guess that mink had the same idea.


It's funny you mention the mink tracks, I actually saw some along water's edge yesterday while looking for minnow haunts. As for the fur, fish&game article, I'd love to read it but it's not one of the "featured articles" and I can't seem to get to the actual bit about minnow trapping. is there a way to read it other than actually purchasing a subscription or buying the physical issue?


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

SamiFish said:


> It's funny you mention the mink tracks, I actually saw some along water's edge yesterday while looking for minnow haunts. As for the fur, fish&game article, I'd love to read it but it's not one of the "featured articles" and I can't seem to get to the actual bit about minnow trapping. is there a way to read it other than actually purchasing a subscription or buying the physical issue?



Second that! I would like to see that article


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

I have had some success this winter, with open water, in some of the feeder creeks to the Little Miami. Overnight, with bread.....produces minnows and big chubs.
I still place the trap in line with the current, but rather than the regular spots I'd use in Summer, I place them in the very deepest holes I can find......Like a deep hole under the roots of a tree that is being cut by the creek. They act like they are most concerned with temperature this time of year (based on where I can get them), and will be attracted to food if it is convenient to their desire to be a little warmer.
It also makes sense that they will tend to avoid places where they might be iced in over a day or so.....I think the shallower streams/creeks might be best in cold weather for that reason too. The shallower bodies of water may be more efficiently congregating the minners into fewer desirable spots.
I'm far from expert, but that's how I interpret where the minnow trap has worked for me the last couple of months.
Now all I have to do is catch some damned fish.


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

I have had my best luck trapping in small creeks with moderately deep holes (3'). The smaller the creek the better since the presence of predator fish are almost non existent. If I see a creek that is just a little too small to smallmouth fish but has riffles and small holes, then there will almost certainly be creek chubs aplenty. I bait my traps with bread/dog food/velveeta cheese rolled together, it's almost like a cheesy dogfood burrito. I usually set my traps in the deepest hole relative to the size of creek, out of the main current but near the "seam" inline to the flow. Another good way to catch them is rod and reel using waxworms and small bobbers, even in the dead of winter they will nail a waxworm. Just look for open water on small creeks next to roads and subdivisions...good luck!


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

bnt55 said:


> it's almost like a cheesy dogfood burrito.



haha, well THAT'S what I've been doing wrong. What or even who could say no to that? Lol


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I've always found that cheetos or anything cheesy seems to work well.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

strongto said:


> I've always found that cheetos or anything cheesy seems to work well.



Yeah I've heard this suggestion come up a few times. I bought some beef/cheese flavored dog food for three bucks at Walmart and am gonna set em out tomorrow with a new lmr feeder creek in mind (the last overnight woody spot downstream of the wa water discharge was another swing and a miss) 

With rain and a slightly warmer weekend coming, I'm going to leave the latest version of bread dog food cheesy contraption out with the hopes of picking up a few minnows and a brief fishing session Friday afternoon before rain comes in Saturday. Maybe I can turn up an Ohio saugthing or drum and make a little fish fry (saugthing) or cioppino (drum- found a Cajun recipe I wanna try on these drum fish thingies) to stay warm in these colder temps!

Thanks for tips everyone. It's been my first real try at winter fishing and as rough and skunky as its been I'd never have come up with any fish on December and January without everyone's input!


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

So another empty trap after a six hour soak, would it be safe to assume there ain't anything going to wander into my trap If I leave it there?


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

SamiFish said:


> So another empty trap after a six hour soak, would it be safe to assume there ain't anything going to wander into my trap If I leave it there?


Most likely Sami..winter chub hunting is alot like walleye fishing on ice...got to move alot to find the fish..in my experience find the deepest hole as close to the main river as possible. I use dry dog food and a little blood bait on a small stick.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

You guys may want to look at the new 2015-16 regs.
Statewide, wild-caught baitfish cannot be released in waters other than those from which they are collected.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Don't know how the state will regulate it or how it will interpret the word "released"?


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

catmando said:


> Don't know how the state will regulate it or how it will interpret the word "released"?


Yeah wouldn't worry about that issue too much considering there is 1 Ranger per county..I've fished Ohio waters for 40 years now and been checked a grand total of twice.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Well I found a minnow in my trap, so now I've got a total of one to my name. Now that the skunk has been broken the deluge can begin! Lol, it was a beautiful looking little dude, not really a reason to go fish and he will live another day but cool to look at.

I went to reset in another location- easier said than done, just about everywhere was frozen over- but we'll see how it goes


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Rainbow Darter?


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

sammerguy said:


> Rainbow Darter?



Yeah that's my guess. Looks like the google images pictures at least from what I can tell


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Definitely a rainbow darter. In the winter I look for directional change,depth, and cover for baitfish. Alot of times they are there and you can't see them. I have most success if I leave the basket overnight and have on several occasions busted the ice out to place the trap and had to break it again to retrieve the trap. I use a combo of bread, dry dog food, and a jarred stink/catfish bait smeared on a stick. Unfortunately alot of times I end up with more bait than necessary due to lack of fish!
This thread does bring back up the age old "discussion" my buddy and I have about black vs. Metallic baskets.
Any thoughts there?


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Well I've been using a black one but I saw the galvanized versions. My primary rationale for getting two black ones were that they were harder to see in the water and thus less likely to be tampered with though in guessing despite my attempts to hide the anchoring line, it ain't as hidden as I'd like it to be


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Lots of baskets come up stinkin when the kids are out of school...


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I watched a YouTube video about a guy spray painting his basket red to attract fish and seems to really work according to his video. I'll try and find the link


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

canoe carp killer said:


> I watched a YouTube video about a guy spray painting his basket red to attract fish and seems to really work according to his video. I'll try and find the link



Weird. I'm super interested in hearing your report on it though!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

That article in F-F&G covers about the colors of minnow traps and also thats it better NOT to have the end of the cone, (where the minnows enter the trap). The end should not be smooth but the wires should be exposed. 

Also keep in mind that those minnow traps should have a tag on them with your name and address. Not saying mine always do but it is the Ohio law. 
I to have had my traps grow feet and walk away. Sometimes I get the feeling that someone is watching and laughing at me.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Skippy said:


> That article in F-F&G covers about the colors of minnow traps and also thats it better NOT to have the end of the cone, (where the minnows enter the trap). The end should not be smooth but the wires should be exposed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I've still been looking for a good way to affix my info on there, lately I've just written it on a piece of cardboard wrapped in plastic around my anchor line


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

I've always had success using salmon based dog food placed in a mesh bag and hung in the trap. I like deeper holes in feeder creeks and leave the traps several hours between checking.

Like skippy said, I've had traps grow legs. Even recovered one once. My tag was still attached and mine are always tagged as I got caught once and got off with a warning.

I find that even in summer, the deeper holes hold larger chubs and the occasional shiner. Warmer weather, I will watch and see where the minnows are travelling and will place a trap in the vicinity. Gets more smaller minnows and sometimes very quickly.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Skippy said:


> That article in F-F&G covers about the colors of minnow traps and also thats it better NOT to have the end of the cone, (where the minnows enter the trap). The end should not be smooth but the wires should be exposed.
> 
> Also keep in mind that those minnow traps should have a tag on them with your name and address. Not saying mine always do but it is the Ohio law.
> I to have had my traps grow feet and walk away. Sometimes I get the feeling that someone is watching and laughing at me.


Tive also done best with wire exposed rather then smooth. The chubs stay in better.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

afishinfool said:


> Yeah wouldn't worry about that issue too much considering there is 1 Ranger per county..I've fished Ohio waters for 40 years now and been checked a grand total of twice.


So we should just break the rules? Sounds kinda foolish to me, fool.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I guess it okay to keep undersized fish and go over the bag limit with that mentality?


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

The reason ODNR doesn't want people releasing minnows into waters that they weren't taken from is to help cut down on the spread of invasive carp species. Last year it wasn't a regulation but a suggestion, when you were done with your minnows and not keeping them it was "advised" you dump them on the ground. There is a long thread about this somewhere on the site so I won't go into details.

On your minnow traps, you can use your Customer ID # on your fishing license instead of your name and address. Seems a lot of minnow traps "walk away" these days. I'd rather not have my name and address on it when it does. When I do trap minnows, I try to leave my trap right at dusk or dark and then pick it up at first light the next morning. So far I've been lucky it hasn't walked off. Then again, I use a metal cable and padlocks to connect it to the nearest immovable object.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

catmando said:


> I guess it okay to keep undersized fish and go over the bag limit with that mentality?


No, "it's" not okay and those who know me know that I don't. You get your panties in a wad there Cat? Now quit hijacking this thread...Sorry Sami.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Lol you guys crack me up

On a separate note, I lost a minnow trap under the ice today - I'm sad about it

Still only have one minnow to my name, lol. It strikes me as ironic that I have more fish than baitfish to my name in the last few outings, ha


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Hijack? What have you added to this thread??? Telling everyone that the rules don't matter cause the odnr is understaffed is kinda foolish, fool.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey sami, sorry for "hijacking". Thought posting the new regs might keep a few of us out of trouble.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

Also, you may want to revisit where you lost that trap and see if you can't snag it with a large treble hook.


----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

catmando said:


> Btw. I just got a message from fool. He tells me he's moving to Centerville and can't wait to run into me. This is the reason I hate this site. Just another pay lake wannabe with a zebco 600 that thinks he's a tough guy. Bring it on fool!


You hate this site? Leave..doubt anyone will miss you.


----------



## catmando (Aug 21, 2006)

I just hate tools like you!


----------



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

Cat you talk the talk but can you walk the walk.I bet Ive caught more and bigger fish than youve seen on zebcos.Not trying to be a prick but sometimes the talk on hear is stupid.Its all about fishing .We all enjoy the same sport.So like my mom used to say.If you dont have anything good to say.Dont say anything!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)




----------



## afishinfool (Feb 1, 2014)

Want to apologize to you all for letting this other topic get out of hand, but I dont do stupid.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah so still not coming up with any minnows. But probably won't fish at all this week between work and crappy weather, anyone willing to PM a spot to me? I've tried lytle creek, elk creek, gmr warm water discharge, big Indian creek, meldahl pool, east fork lmr, Otto armleder - whatever creek it is by there, lower LMR feeder creek by beechmont with no success. Been using white bread, cheese/beef dog food as bait. Aligned parallel to current and soaking overnight


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like you get around Sami. Sorry, I dont want to give you an exact location but I will say that alot of the creeks that you listed earlier are larger than I normally have success in, in wintertime. I do better in creeks that run mostly in a few inches and have the occasional sharp bend or bridge piling that has been "wallered" out to a couple feet deep. Hopefully w/ exposed roots or a wad-o-junk in it.
The longer things stay icy the harder they will be to find. Not a promising thought when you are all ready struggling.sorry.


----------



## Hortance (Jun 10, 2014)

Just what I was thinking. All sound too big.
I'd describe the creek as something you'd let your kids wade and catch crawdads in....It would be water that you wouldn't fish.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

fishin.accomplished said:


> Sounds like you get around Sami. Sorry, I dont want to give you an exact location but I will say that alot of the creeks that you listed earlier are larger than I normally have success in, in wintertime. I do better in creeks that run mostly in a few inches and have the occasional sharp bend or bridge piling that has been "wallered" out to a couple feet deep. Hopefully w/ exposed roots or a wad-o-junk in it.
> 
> The longer things stay icy the harder they will be to find. Not a promising thought when you are all ready struggling.sorry.



Thanks fellas. Yeah I originally wanted to target the smaller ones but many of my initial prospects were frozen over pretty good so I kept moving up in size until I had enough softwater to work with. Ugh I guess I might just have to wait until warms up. Stupid winter.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

6ft long by 3 ft in dia not exact measurements homemade double cone, cones hole is big enough for a muskrat to swim into and every snake on any given creek. It will catch 2 lb suckers and huge creek chubs will clear out all of the minnows in most deep holes in small creeks in one night .it will fit in the back of a 6 ft truck bed barely. Did I say Minnow trap I meant yellow belly catfish trap at least that is what I tell anyone who ask . 200 bucks to the first diehard catfisherman that wants to catch real big bait .


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

C J Hughes said:


> 6ft long by 3 ft in dia not exact measurements homemade double cone, cones hole is big enough for a muskrat to swim into and every snake on any given creek. It will catch 2 lb suckers and huge creek chubs will clear out all of the minnows in most deep holes in small creeks in one night .it will fit in the back of a 6 ft truck bed barely. Did I say Minnow trap I meant yellow belly catfish trap at least that is what I tell anyone who ask . 200 bucks to the first diehard catfisherman that wants to catch real big bait .


lol, well that certainly sounds like it does the job. I might not be diehard enough...

not that i'm trying to be a downer, just fyi, I think minnow traps can't exceed 24 inches in length or 12 inches in diameter. I don't know if the regs for a 'yellow bellow catfish trap' are any different, haha, but i'd uh, keep it on the DL if you're gonna use your do-dad

re: ODNR regs, 2014-2015, "Bait traps may not exceed 12 x 24 inches. Openings must not be larger than one inch in diameter."


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I made it about 20 years ago when you were still allowed to use wild minnows . I know it is to big . I never set the trap except places where I was the only one with access to it. I ALWAYS only set it for yellow belly catfish. Any hole of water on a small creek that is full of snags and about 8 to 10 ft deep it is the bomb 2 loafs of bread for bait. You only need to use it 2 times in the spring, freeze what you catch in ziplocks bait all summer . In the fall I had a tank in the back of my truck they would stay alive for some time. I will throw the tank in also width of a full size truck bed height of the inside of the truck bed.
You should see what a 6inch creek chub does up at erie on the reefs in the spring 3/4 oz jig head hooked thru the mouth.


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

It is gone already


----------

